# HELP....with existing Home Theater



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

HI Guys/Gals

I am a newbie,and had a complete HT installed 10 yrs ago with Main Theater,multiple TV's,and sound system on two other levels(theater room,main living area and pool)

We have decided to upgrade to new LCD high-def flat panals(old TV was boxed in Rear-projection floor model...lol)

Where do I start,and are there any companies in the Nassau County/Long Island area that will install a new remote(was an old Pronto) and recalibrate the entire system.The majority of the rack component system is ROTEL and speakers/surround sound are B&W

Any help would be helpful!

Thanks so much
Stephen


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you given any thought to going with a projector and screen. Front projection costs have come down dramatically and gives you a much larger viewing area.


----------



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

I have already bought the 3 LCD's already

1-55" and 2-19" upper TV's

Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You can find an ISF calibrator here: http://www.imagingscience.com/

They will likely work for or have connections with a total AV install company that can do the installation you are looking for.


----------



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Eugovector

I pulled up the "New York" page" on that site..........are you saying the various co's will have techies that can reconfigure/re-install the existing theater?

Once again Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, in addition to calibrations, most do install/configs.


----------



## stephennuts (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks SO much........I called a few in my area(Nassau County) and will keep you updated

This is a FANTASTIC forum!

Stephen:bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You are welcome.


----------

